# huge drift wood



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

hey guys im stuck.. this thing is way too big to boil and my girl will kill me if i try to soak it in my tub lol. i really want this in my tank though. heres a pic of it on top of my tank. whats the best way to clean it, i'm up for any help..
View attachment 76271


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> hey guys im stuck.. this thing is way too big to boil and my girl will kill me if i try to soak it in my tub lol. i really want this in my tank though. heres a pic of it on top of my tank. whats the best way to clean it, i'm up for any help..
> View attachment 76271
> 
> [snapback]1191658[/snapback]​


Looks good....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I am blessed here in Pittsburgh, with Ohiopile state park, 1.5 hrs away--tons of driftwood that not only fits in boiling pots, but looks awesome..

Saw the bugger in half, or 3, then boil it individually.. then if you want it together, bolt hinges on it LOL


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I am blessed here in Pittsburgh, with Ohiopile state park, 1.5 hrs away--tons of driftwood that not only fits in boiling pots, but looks awesome..
> 
> Saw the bugger in half, or 3, then boil it individually.. then if you want it together, bolt hinges on it LOL
> [snapback]1191671[/snapback]​


hinges rust lol


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

got a pool???

or just dont let ur girl know u use the tub


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> hey guys im stuck.. this thing is way too big to boil and my girl will kill me if i try to soak it in my tub lol. i really want this in my tank though. heres a pic of it on top of my tank. whats the best way to clean it, i'm up for any help..
> View attachment 76271
> 
> [snapback]1191658[/snapback]​


Hm i'd throw it into a garbage can filled with water, and soak it in there for 1-2 weeks, and if it doesnt completely fit, turn it the other way to expose it to water and repeat. It's better than nothing so give it a shot.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah- a garbage can is what I use, you might have to plug the small holes in the bottom with bolts. Id fill the garbage can with boiling water/ if thats not possible fill it with hot water- hot water makes the pores of the wood absorb more and then it wont need a brick bolted to the bottom to sink in your tank. Id soak it for a week or two in the garbage can full of hot water and 1 capful of bleach. After a week change the water with just hot water and no bleach and let it soak for another week. This is what I did and it removed most of the tannins and the wood sinks to the bottom by itself.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> Yeah- a garbage can is what I use, you might have to plug the small holes in the bottom with bolts. Id fill the garbage can with boiling water/ if thats not possible fill it with hot water- hot water makes the pores of the wood absorb more and then it wont need a brick bolted to the bottom to sink in your tank. Id soak it for a week or two in the garbage can full of hot water and 1 capful of bleach. After a week change the water with just hot water and no bleach and let it soak for another week. This is what I did and it removed most of the tannins and the wood sinks to the bottom by itself.
> [snapback]1191969[/snapback]​


Personally I dont think this is true. I think it depends on the wood if it floats or sinks. I soaked a small piece in a rubber maid tub im my bath tub for like 3 weeks with changing the HOT asss water everyday and also adding bleach and dechlorinator. Never sunk and never got the tannings out for shiznit. So I think that it depends on the wood.

By the way I didnt even put the thing in my tank. Got sick of F ing with it. Waste of time


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks for the help guys i'm gonna try to do the garbage can thing.. i'm gonna have to keep fliping it though, that tank its on is a 150 lol that wood is huge.. i'll let you guys know how it turns out







thx


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> hey guys im stuck.. this thing is way too big to boil and my girl will kill me if i try to soak it in my tub lol. i really want this in my tank though. heres a pic of it on top of my tank. whats the best way to clean it, i'm up for any help..
> View attachment 76271
> 
> [snapback]1191658[/snapback]​


send it to me ill treat it lol and keep it that piece is awsome


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

garbage can, or tub or anything that will fit in the sucker in. Or you can clean it part by part. It will take a long time ethier way


----------

